# WAP TL-WA501G 54M Wireless Acess



## ladyprune (Feb 11, 2008)

I am located in Greece have a home set up of satellite modem Skystar 360E and a laptop. I recently bought the above wireless access point for mobility of laptop which works fine but when trying to access www.tp-link.com to set up security there is a site warning that " This site may damage your computer".

It does. I got a patriot virus which AVG free edition took care of.

How do I get round this or how can I see if anyone else is trying to access my system????

Thanks for any advice from anyone. BTW I am no expert so very simple instructions please.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to configure wireless security on the WAP, I would use WPA or WPA2, whatever the laptop supports.


----------

